# 1-word generic .CA's in the wild



## Spex (Feb 1, 2021)

This might be a fun thread where we can post 1-word generic .CA's that are developed, in use and promoted in mainstream media.

I'll go first...

Addictions.ca

I always see a TV commercial for this place during the local 6pm news. I wouldn't say it's the greatest name for a rehab centre, but it works I guess. The singular is owned by the North.ca/401.ca guys


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 1, 2021)

Funny you start this topic today. I've been preparing a similar topic for a while now but never got around to posting it yet because i wanted to split things up into a few topics. For example, we could have: 

* 1. "Domains in the Wild"*: a place for us to post/mention domains we see outside of our homes (ie on the street), where we also post a picture of the domain we see (if possible). It could be a domain you see behind or alongside a vehicle/transport truck, on top of a skyscraper, or any domains you might see on a business storefront etc. I know the concept isn't new but when they say "domains in the wild' I'm pretty sure it's meant to be outside of your home. Maybe we could even call it "Domains in the Canadian Wilderness" to give it a unique name.

*2. "Domains on we see on TV"*: This is actually the topic I was working on first, and I already have a long list of domains to add. I was thinking we could post both the domain and the network/channel we saw it on. I was also thinking we could keep adding the domains/networks people mention in the original post and watch the list grow over time.

*3. *As for this current topic/post, maybe we could just call it "*SPOTTED 1-word .CA domains in use*" or something like it, for us to mention any single word .CA domain we see in use. I actually saw a sponsored ad in my email just this morning and they were using a single-word generic .CA.  I was trying to figure out where that might fit into a topic, and this would be perfect. 

I'm sure there are other ideas we can come up with too. Anyway, I like what you got started here and not trying to change things against your will but I thought I'd throw these ideas out there.


----------



## Spex (Feb 1, 2021)

Wow, sounds like your idea is about 1000x better and more thought-out than mine. If you go for it just let me know and I'll edit/close this thread as much as I can


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 1, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> Wow, sounds like your idea is about 1000x better and more thought-out than mine. If you go for it just let me know and I'll edit/close this thread as much as I can



Haha I'm glad you like the idea(s). I wouldn't mind hearing what others think or if anyone has ideas. There will likely be some overlap with "spotted 1-word generic .CA domains" and the other topics I proposed but some overlap isn't a terrible thing either.


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 10, 2021)

I spotted *Climb.ca* in my email sponsored ads. 

Namebio says: "CLIMB.CA last sold for $4,800 on 2008-11-11 at DomainConvergence/ Fusu"

https://namebio.com/climb.ca

I'm pretty sure the company using the domain today paid even more for it, since archive.org shows no history from mid-2006 to December 2014, at which point it was still listed for sale on Sedo: https://web.archive.org/web/20141217022132/http://climb.ca/


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 15, 2021)

Spotted *Clearly.ca*, in a sponsored ad in my emails:


----------



## Esdiel (Mar 8, 2021)

*Just saw this today:*







*It looked like this a few weeks ago:*


----------



## Esdiel (Mar 8, 2021)

Not exactly all single words, but I thought I would share these that I saved over the past few weeks:


----------



## domains (Mar 10, 2021)

just saw Kits.ca used in an ad for a glasses company.  Nice one.


----------



## domains (Mar 10, 2021)

Those four letter .ca's are killing it, hush, rack, kits....


----------



## moosk (Mar 22, 2021)

best.ca was on a van today, downtown here... cleaning/maintenance/etc. company, seems.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Mar 23, 2021)

moosk said:
			
		

> best.ca was on a van today, downtown here... cleaning/maintenance/etc. company, seems.










What a sweet brand!!!


----------



## Spex (Mar 23, 2021)

moosk said:
			
		

> best.ca was on a van today, downtown here... cleaning/maintenance/etc. company, seems.



What a great brand


----------



## Esdiel (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## aactive (Jul 3, 2021)

Saw this one this morning on ESPN for a grocery delivery service in Alberta & BC. spud.ca


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 3, 2021)

Not as nice as munch.ca


----------



## aactive (Jul 3, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Not as nice as munch.ca



In my opinion, munch.ca is better as a snacks-related brand. I think spud.ca is okay for the purpose they are using it. At the end of the day, their performance as a brand and marketing savvy will decide their success. Names like jobs.ca, cars.ca, candy.ca, homes.ca, and 1,000 others don't guarantee success, they just help if everything else is right.


----------



## Esdiel (Jul 3, 2021)

Speaking of munch... I noticed munch.co sold for 8,428 USD a few weeks ago (June 10th). I doubt it's the same buyer but it could be considering how close in time both sales were.

https://namebio.com/munch.co


----------



## rlm__ (Jul 3, 2021)

Note that spud.com redirects to spud.ca.

They've been around a long time.

Registrant Name: SPUD (TM), Small Potatoes Urban Delivery Inc.
Creation Date: 2000-09-25T17:17:36Z

 Index headings

    SPUD

Services

    (1) Retail Delivery of Groceries

Claims

    Used in CANADA since November 01, 1997


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 3, 2021)

Chow.ca is still available, I know I was negotiating on it once and it was not badly priced.


----------



## Nafti (Jul 3, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Chow.ca is still available, I know I was negotiating on it once and it was not badly priced.



I believe it’s still owned by Todd. He offered it to me a few years ago for a fair price but I didn’t bite. Great name for a delivery site and also a very common last name. For those that remember the late Jack Layton, that is his widow’s last name.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 3, 2021)

Funny how when you visit chow.ca it talks about chow.com half way down. Big letters, thought it was a mistake but it's pretty prominent on the page.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jul 3, 2021)

I’ve been seeing a lot of ads for properly.ca.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 3, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> I’ve been seeing a lot of ads for properly.ca.



Hmm, interesting, so easily confused with property.ca and even about the same subject matter.

I'm not sure I would have gone in that direction because properly.ca is bound to lose traffic to property.ca, it is just too close a match.


----------



## Eby__ (Jul 3, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Hmm, interesting, so easily confused with property.ca and even about the same subject matter.
> 
> I'm not sure I would have gone in that direction because properly.ca is bound to lose traffic to property.ca, it is just too close a match.



I was shocked to hear that ad. Very poor taste. I can see a re-branding in the horizon like with Kanetix.ca to Rates.ca


----------



## rlm__ (Jul 3, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> I’ve been seeing a lot of ads for properly.ca.



Cool. Nice to see my babies grow up


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 26, 2021)

Saw a really nice website today and am jealous I don't own the domain

horizon.ca


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 26, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> In my opinion, munch.ca is better as a snacks-related brand. I think spud.ca is okay for the purpose they are using it. At the end of the day, their performance as a brand and marketing savvy will decide their success. Names like jobs.ca, cars.ca, candy.ca, homes.ca, and 1,000 others don't guarantee success, they just help if everything else is right.




I did pick up munchie.ca


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 26, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I did pick up munchie.ca



Surprised to see PepsiCo Canada ULC owns munchies.ca.


----------



## Lachinoiserie (Oct 28, 2021)

Plomberie.ca > redirected to plumbers.ca, two 1-word generics.


----------



## Lachinoiserie (Oct 28, 2021)

cremerie.ca is forwarded to http://www.bazinet-taylor.ca/, an equipment distributor for ice shops (creamery).


----------



## Lachinoiserie (Oct 28, 2021)

creme.ca (cream) is forwarded to the French version of https://dairyfarmersofcanada.ca/


----------



## Lachinoiserie (Oct 28, 2021)

appliances.ca is redirected to... autotrader.ca   

https://www.autotrader.ca/?from=appliances.ca&bsat=buysell


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 12, 2022)

Here's a 14 letter 1-word domain i spotted last night.





APPRENTISSAGES = LEARNINGS/LESSONS


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 12, 2022)

Lachinoiserie said:
			
		

> appliances.ca is redirected to... autotrader.ca
> 
> https://www.autotrader.ca/?from=appliances.ca&bsat=buysell



Trying to figure that one out (headscratch)

Damn I need a headscratch emoticon


----------



## theinvestor__ (Feb 12, 2022)

*Scratch*

You do have it.  *SCRATCH*


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 12, 2022)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> *Scratch*
> 
> You do have it.  *SCRATCH*



HeHe, I must have looked for 5 minutes, did not see the obvious


----------



## mcm (Feb 15, 2022)

blood.ca → Canadian Blood Services

Does anyone know who owned this domain prior to it being sold? Archives show a Internic landing page before 2006.


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 17, 2022)

Addiction*s*.ca

They seem to do well and get a ton of traffic from what i can tell. Also interesting to see them using the plural version of this word, which is generally considered unpopular among us domain investors.





ps: addiction.ca is for sale.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Feb 17, 2022)

I think in this case I prefer the plural over the singular.


----------



## mcm (Feb 18, 2022)

clearly.ca → Clearly Glasses

The link they promote on their television advertisements, clearly.ca/tv, redirects you to clearly.ca/glasses?cmp=ref&src=tv&seg=*sportsnet*. I guess they exclusively advertise on Sportsnet and no where else?

Interestingly enough, the game Forge of Empires only uses the domain 'foe.tv' on their television adverts. I sometimes wonder how effective this is at tracking conversions.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Feb 18, 2022)

mcm said:
			
		

> clearly.ca → Clearly Glasses
> 
> The link they promote on their television advertisements, clearly.ca/tv, redirects you to clearly.ca/glasses?cmp=ref&src=tv&seg=*sportsnet*. I guess they exclusively advertise on Sportsnet and no where else?
> 
> Interestingly enough, the game Forge of Empires only uses the domain 'foe.tv' on their television adverts. I sometimes wonder how effective this is at tracking conversions.



They’re all about tracking….if I recall they owned walmarttracking.ca. Not sure if they still do or why they own it.


----------



## mcm (Feb 18, 2022)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> They’re all about tracking….if I recall they owned walmarttracking.ca. Not sure if they still do or why they own it.



Not that anyone cares, but I remember reading about paid programming infomercials using a different 1-800 number for each television station they'd advertise on as a way to track conversions.


----------



## rlm__ (Feb 18, 2022)

mcm said:
			
		

> Not that anyone cares, but I remember reading about paid programming infomercials using a different 1-800 number for each television station they'd advertise on as a way to track conversions.



Some of the very first domainers got their start by recognizing the parallels of domains and 1-800 vanity numbers.


----------



## Esdiel (May 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531396268353675264


----------



## domains (Jun 14, 2022)

*Scenic.ca*

luxury cruises and tours, saw this on a tv ad this morning, had never seen it before.


----------



## Eby__ (Jun 14, 2022)

domains said:
			
		

> *Scenic.ca*
> 
> luxury cruises and tours, saw this on a tv ad this morning, had never seen it before.



That's a beautiful site. A great use of a great domain name. I love to see a domain that I sold put to good use. Too bad this is not one of them. 

Many have paid premiums to purchase a domain and then leave it undeveloped or worse still park it. But who cares. I don't mind selling more and not worry about what they do with it.


----------



## rlm__ (Jun 14, 2022)

Eby said:
			
		

> I love to see a domain that I sold put to good use. Too bad this is not one of them.



Speaking of that, we should aggregate a list of everyone's good domain sales that are now developed.  Anyone want to start?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jun 14, 2022)

rlm said:
			
		

> Speaking of that, we should aggregate a list of everyone's good domain sales that are now developed.  Anyone want to start?



One I disclosed is pkwy.ca


----------



## rlm__ (Jun 14, 2022)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> One I disclosed is pkwy.ca



It's lame that they're just redirecting it though...

I sold affirm, they're redirecting it to the .com/en-ca, also kinda lame.


----------



## domains (Jun 14, 2022)

was affirm ever reported, don't recall but it's a nice one word brand.


----------



## rlm__ (Jun 15, 2022)

domains said:
			
		

> was affirm ever reported, don't recall but it's a nice one word brand.



I guess it wasn't.  Now you know.


----------



## domains (Jun 15, 2022)

I hope you didn't let them grind you down in price


----------



## domains (Jun 15, 2022)

The last two+ years was probably a golden window to sell domains to start ups and the crypto space.  Looking ahead domains will always sell but there won't be as many well funded companies as previously imo.  At least not until this economic uncertainty we're going through is over.


----------



## Eby__ (Jun 15, 2022)

domains said:
			
		

> I hope you didn't let them grind you down in price



No way.. he is solid like a rock!!


----------



## DomainRecap (Jun 15, 2022)

rlm said:
			
		

> I guess it wasn't.  Now you know.


----------



## silentg__ (Jul 6, 2022)

Saw ads for:
Clearly.ca (Youtube)
Pods.ca (TV Ad)
Ballet.ca (Bus ad)


----------



## rlm__ (Jul 6, 2022)

ballet.ca and www.ballet.ca don't resolve.  Only national.ballet.ca resolves even though ballet.ca seems to be owned by The National Ballet of Canada.  Are they _that_ stupid???  Their IT & Marketing departments need to be fired!


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 6, 2022)

rlm said:


> Their IT & Marketing departments need to be fired!


Chances are they don't have an iT department and the guy running the payroll department or something got tasked to do that job.


----------



## rlm__ (Jul 6, 2022)

MapleDots said:


> Chances are they don't have an iT department and the guy running the payroll department or something got tasked to do that job.


They certainly have a marketing person...  I'm guessing the payroll guy isn't also buying ads for the side of a bus. 

And I'm sure it would have been a marketing person who decided to go with national.ballet.ca and not ballet.ca - its not a natural choice any one else would have made. 

And whats even more stupid is that they also own nationalballet.ca and it doesn't resolve either!!   They've owned these domains for years.  And its a fairly detailed website with subscriptions/ticketing, etc... 

So I think there's no way they don't have a full web development team contracted to do all of this.  They _all_ need to be fired for complete stupidity and lack of understanding their jobs.


----------



## silentg__ (Jul 6, 2022)

They got 7 people working under IT department.
The National Ballet of Canada


----------



## rlm__ (Jul 6, 2022)

silentg said:


> They got 7 people working under IT department.
> The National Ballet of Canada


well then at least 7 people need to be fired, plus the entire marketing department.  You can't tell me that none of these people have noticed this, and for none of them to step and and take a tiny bit of responsibility to fix it is appalling.  I don't want employees like that!


----------



## Nafti (Jul 6, 2022)

Saw this ad today while I was playing a game on my phone. An interesting way to use a first name .ca domain.


----------



## domains (Jul 26, 2022)

*Strata.ca*

Toronto condo sales and rentals, pretty nice.  Got a business card from someone today with the domain in the title.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 19, 2022)

moosk said:


> best.ca was on a van today, downtown here... cleaning/maintenance/etc. company, seems.



Just came accross their website today, typed it into dn search and your post came up.

WOW, what an insanely good use for a .ca!!

best.ca


----------



## domains (Sep 27, 2022)

*Chicken.ca*

Saw it on tv this week.


----------

